# Moving potty From outdoor to indoor.



## new_wind (Oct 24, 2008)

I am looking on advice on how to move potty from outdoor to indoors for my 3 year old GSD.
I have some health issues and I need some treatment that will avoid me to take a look at my girl at lunch time for a while, I tried to hire a walker but it turn in a security concern about my home an belongings.
My Girl is totally house broken and she can hold it if necessary, but I feel bad knowing she can’t relief herself until I get home at night.
I found this online, 
Training Your Dog to Potty Indoors - For Dummies
But I wonder if anybody can provide more tips to make easier the transition.
Before anybody jump on me, let me tell you that I love my dog and I have done many things to not re-home in the past and I am looking to pass this stage in my life keeping my girl with me.

Thanks


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Is there any way you cuold set up a small area in your house were you could install a dog door and an outside, SECURED kennel for her to use if she needed to?

Speaking personally, my dogs (present and past) had to hold it for 8-10 hours, Monday - Friday, for many years. They have all had no problems.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Just wanted to echo Laurie's post that Savannah could probably hold it too for the day without undue stress or disconfort. My dogs routinely get to stay home in the house (in seperate areas) for up to 10 hours when I'm at work. When I get home they are more interested in trying to engage me in play, in shoving toys into my hands, in going to see if the other dog had a bone that they can now get too since I took the barriers down that was separting them, and then running out to stand by the lawn mower so they can bark at it if I ever decide to start it up one of these day. Then fetch a few balls, THEN they'll go and relive themselves - seems to be a low priority, so can't be that unconfortable. 

Hope your health issues do clear up though, good luck on whatever you decide to do.


----------



## princessbelladonna2k11 (Aug 21, 2011)

Some pet stores, and you can probably find it online, sell those indoor pet grass things that have a tray in the bottom to catch the urine. It should work??


----------



## new_wind (Oct 24, 2008)

I will check in the Pet Grass and other options, 

I think she can hold it, is just as many of us I tend to humanize my dog and feel bad for her, I am diabetic and i need to "go" very often, i guess that set my state of mind about my girl.

Thank you everybody!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

How many hours will you be away from the house?
I assume the dog holds it at night for 8-10 hours.
Maybe you can find a dog walker that is CORI-ed or
certified as a non-risk? 
Good Luck!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

that is going to be a hard habit to break and will it carry over into other areas of the house? Dogs aren't great at specifics so if she thinks it's ok to go in one area then why not another.

Personally, our dogs have gone all day without being let out at lunch and a 3 year old should be fine. She holds it all night, doesn't she?


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I understand how you feel about a stranger coming into your house. I recently had to find a non family petsitter, although family doesn't always mean trustworthy. Anyway I began preparing by going thru my valuables and personal documents. I was able to get rid of a lot of stuff, which is a good thing in it's self. There are services out there that just like a sitter for a human child that can be trusted. I ended up finding an aquantance (not really a friend) that worked out fine.
I have one dog that I am worried isn't going to be able to hold it for long periods soon, she's 7 and has a lot of issues. What I though about was putting down puppy wee wee pads for her. Once she reaches that point. What I worry about is once I do that I wont be able to undo it.


----------



## new_wind (Oct 24, 2008)

I check on "certified" services and honestly is out of my income to do it, so i look for somebody on the neighborhood, still was a problem.

Yes she can hold it all night, from 11 PM that i close the door to 7:30 when i take her out to the park.
I will be out from 9 AM to probably 7 or 8, currently i go back at lunch time for 30 minutes, sometimes she pee outside others just play with me.
yes i am concern about later change again, but as i said, i love my girl very much, she has been my support for all this time and i will not give up on her as she never give up on me.
Once again Thank you all.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

10-11 hours? It's pushing it but I think you should give that a try first. I just see not so good things happening if you set up a spot in the house. 

Or, as Lauri asked above, do you have a spot in your yard that you can set up with a secure kennel?

Is your situation permanent? Or is it temporary?


----------



## new_wind (Oct 24, 2008)

Jax, I got a kennel for her last winter, that day it rain with thunders and everything, she got so scared that hurt her nose trying to brake the kennel and climb to brake to the top braking the cover and scratching her belly, when i got home she was running all scared, hurt and wet.

Hopefully will be only for few months.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I tend to think she will be just fine. And like someone else said, when I get home from work my dogs (which have been left all day) are more concerned about jumping around, grabbing toys and ruff housing than they are about going potty. 

I would be concerned about having to retrain her afterwards if you have her go in the house. I've also sceen those commercials for that imitation grass with the tray. That might be ok for a small dog but I'm thinking a GSD might flood the tray. 

Good luck, she'll be fine.


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

Potty Patch - As Seen on TV at PETCO


----------

